# Plumbing Safety Tips



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Came for plumbing safety tips. Left disappointed.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Sounds like a JSA-Job Safety Analysis!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Plumbing safety tips:

Be safe.

Thank you.


----------

